# They many looks of Billy



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I took some pics of Billy before and after I shaved his face last week. He looked so nice that I thought I would share them with you.

Before shave



















After his shave





















_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_







_


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

He sure is handsome


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Man doesn't it just make his eyes pop? Have you ever accidently clipped a tiny bit of the base of his bubble? I'm terrified to do that with my spoo since I want a tied topknot. x_x He looks very smashing! ^^


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Man doesn't it just make his eyes pop? Have you ever accidently clipped a tiny bit of the base of his bubble? I'm terrified to do that with my spoo since I want a tied topknot. x_x He looks very smashing! ^^


_YES I HAVE!!! And I nearly cried. I clipped him just a bit to high between the eyes and it took months for it to grow long enough to stay in the band again!! Now, I put his top up before I shave him then I just follow the line. 

Thanks for the compliment._


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this pic he looks so handsome here !


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

He is so pensive in the photo above. I love the soft look
of his face. He is simply gorgeous! And what a lovely job
you do on him!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He is very handsome and looks so different w/ just a little bit of clipping, lol. The girls on the Maltese forum have a nervous breakdown anytime a groomer trims the hair around the eyes b/c it take so long to grow it back out for the topknot. Plus it gets in their eyes while it's growing. If you keep it trimmed, you have to trim it constantly. I do Bailey's eyes and inbetween his pads almost every week.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is lovely. I cannot see that he is blue. He does llok like he has a bit of brindling under his yeres. Is this just the flash or is that accurate. But his coat looks BLACK! And he is indeed handsome.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

He's very handsome as always


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ahhhhhh sooooo handsome : )))) !!! He really looks so serene in those photos - just beautiful :victory:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> He is lovely. I cannot see that he is blue. He does llok like he has a bit of brindling under his yeres. Is this just the flash or is that accurate. But his coat looks BLACK! And he is indeed handsome.


_I wanted to use natural window light from the kitchen where I groom my dogs. I used a very high ISO on my camera and shot it natural. The only light compensation that wasn't made was the overhead incandescent light that cast a bit of yellow on him. So he appears a bit on the brown rather than blue side. That doesn't mean that he is blue; only that he is a warmer black than he really is in real life. 

Under his eyes is mainly skin because of the close shave. It is his skin you are seeing; not hair.
_


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Very nice pictures.  How is his girlfriend doing?


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

He is so handsome. I love to look at him.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Another week and a day before we know. She looks the same but we could get a surprise so we are waiting and watching!_


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He is so gorgeous. I just love how soulful his eyes are. He looks like the gentle understanding gentleman that we all dream about.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

BFF said:


> He is so gorgeous. I just love how soulful his eyes are. He looks like the gentle understanding gentleman that we all dream about.


LOL, BFF, that is Billy to the T. Deb and I have always called him "the old sole" from when we got him. He is gentle, thoughtful and more mature than his age. He is playful.... as you have seen by the play pics... but is a total gentleman in all things!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

he is beautiful....you can tell he and grace are related! They both look so much wiser than their years, and so gentle


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is very beautiful! do you ever put any cream on so he doesn't scratch - my guys are going next week and they always scratch and make sores on the close shaved face but I love the close look


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Pamela said:


> he is very beautiful! do you ever put any cream on so he doesn't scratch - my guys are going next week and they always scratch and make sores on the close shaved face but I love the close look


_No, I don't. They don't scratch at their shaved areas. Although, Billy will licks his belly when I do that part and I should put something on it. I have been shaving them once a week since they were brought home as babies and maybe they are just used to it. _


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Pamela said:


> he is very beautiful! do you ever put any cream on so he doesn't scratch - my guys are going next week and they always scratch and make sores on the close shaved face but I love the close look


After a close shave put a generous amount of aloe vera on the shaved area's. Thats what work's for me when my guys (and now guy) gets an itch after a close shave. 

Billy looks gorgeous as usual. Love the pics!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thank you Secreto and for the suggestion of aloe as well.
_


----------

